# Lippi ancora non si rassegna:"Con Nedved nel 2003...".



## admin (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.


----------



## Kayl (11 Ottobre 2020)

Noi abbiamo umiliato il dream team del Barcellona senza i difensori centrali titolari tra cui il capitano.

E i tempi supplementari abbiamo giocato con Roque Junior con uno stiramento perché non c'erano i cambi, eravamo praticamente in 10 e non avete fatto gol.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.




L’anno prossimo son 18 anni, e #seceranedved diventerà anche maggiorenne


----------



## wildfrank (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Ha ragione, è finita 0 -0....


----------



## iceman. (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Brucia ancora eh?
Spero con tutto il cuore che sino a quando sarò in vita mai più ci sarà un Milan finalista di Champions affrontare né la Juve né l'Inter; baratterei tutti i trofei vinti pur di avere in bacheca quella coppa, è stato il primo trofeo vissuto consciamente e consapevolmente con emozione da quando seguo il Milan. Bellissimo andare il giorno dopo a scuola a sfottere i compagni juventini; resterà uno dei ricordi sportivi più belli della mia vita.


----------



## sacchino (11 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque noi un gol regolare inspiegabilmente annullato lo avremmo anche fatto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Ottobre 2020)

Non ce ne era bisogno... ma per loro,si.
il 2003 ha ricordato ai gobbi chi comanda.... per davvero

Senza Nedved


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Capisco che siano juventini e, in quanto tali, avvezzi alla più bieca disonestà morale e intellettuale, ma non capisco davvero da dove derivi questa convinzione che, con il tuffatore ceco, avrebbero sicuramente vinto: in campionato le sfide si conclusero con una vittoria per 2-1 a testa e in entrambe, dunque anche nella sconfitta dei ladri, Nedved era in campo. La fogna di Torino è riuscita nell’impresa di non superare manco i quarti contro il Lione pur avendo CR7 ed è convinta che avrebbe battuto sicuramente quel Milan con Nedved? Ridicoli, penosi, patetici, un cancro sociale.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Mi fanno un po' pena sinceramente. Per giustificare il fatto che appena mettono il naso oltre le Alpi le buscando di santa ragione senza le giacchette nere ad aiutarle si inventano dei leit motiv esagerati come see c'era Nedved, il gol di Mjatovic in fuorigioco?!?Dida 20 metri oltre la linea di porta,etcetc.
Io che ho visto allora la finale del 95 con l' Ajax senza Savicevic, cosa avrei dovuto dire ad esempio? O del gol di Boli' nato da una decisione arbitrale errata? O vogliamo parlare del gol inspiegabilmente fischiato a Scheva su Pujol in una semifinale di Champions? Tutto questo per dire che gli brucia molto a tutt' oggi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Qui Nedved c’era però, Marcello. Ed era sempre il 2002/2003









ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Capisco che siano juventini e, in quanto tali, avvezzi alla più bieca disonestà morale e intellettuale, ma non capisco davvero da dove derivi questa convinzione che, con il tuffatore ceco, avrebbero sicuramente vinto: in campionato le sfide si conclusero con una vittoria per 2-1 a testa e in entrambe, dunque anche nella sconfitta dei ladri, Nedved era in campo. La fogna di Torino è riuscita nell’impresa di non superare manco i quarti contro il Lione pur avendo CR7 ed è convinta che avrebbe battuto sicuramente quel Milan con Nedved? Ridicoli, penosi, patetici, un cancro sociale.



Ahahahahahaha ecco, non avevo letto questo post. Bravo che hai menzionato gli scontri diretti di campionato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2020)

se uno è così idiota da farsi squalificare a partita finita mica è colpa nostra.

"massacrare il calcio spagnolo" cioè passare ai supplementari col barca e per un gol col real? ciao marcello...


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Ottobre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Capisco che siano juventini e, in quanto tali, avvezzi alla più bieca disonestà morale e intellettuale, ma non capisco davvero da dove derivi questa convinzione che, con il tuffatore ceco, avrebbero sicuramente vinto: in campionato le sfide si conclusero con una vittoria per 2-1 a testa e in entrambe, dunque anche nella sconfitta dei ladri, Nedved era in campo. La fogna di Torino è riuscita nell’impresa di non superare manco i quarti contro il Lione pur avendo CR7 ed è convinta che avrebbe battuto sicuramente quel Milan con Nedved? Ridicoli, penosi, patetici, un cancro sociale.



Amen fratello. Tutta questa sicurezza di essere superiori quando nella sfida di ritorno di quel campionato, che poi porterà alla finale di Manchester, ci vide spettacolari. Sono loro che si inventano alibi per giustificare una cosa palese a tutti: il Milan è la squadra italiana più prestigiosa nel mondo. Spiace per gli invincibili Juventini che fanno sistematici ribaltamenti della realtà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mi fanno un po' pena sinceramente. Per giustificare il fatto che appena mettono il naso oltre le Alpi le buscando di santa ragione senza le giacchette nere ad aiutarle si inventano dei leit motiv esagerati come see c'era Nedved, il gol di Mjatovic in fuorigioco?!?Dida 20 metri oltre la linea di porta,etcetc.
> Io che ho visto allora la finale del 95 con l' Ajax senza Savicevic, cosa avrei dovuto dire ad esempio? O del gol di Boli' nato da una decisione arbitrale errata? O vogliamo parlare del gol inspiegabilmente fischiato a Scheva su Pujol in una semifinale di Champions? Tutto questo per dire che gli brucia molto a tutt' oggi


Bisogna capirli, non sono abituati a giocare 11 vs 11, dove tutto può succedere. È per questo che hanno perso finali anche dove erano favoritissimi, come ad Atene nell’83 (Felix Magath <3 ), a Monaco di Baviera nel ‘97 e ad Amsterdam nel ‘98. Nel 2003 per me erano almeno forti quanto noi se non di più (il Milan era già fortissimo ma non al livello degli anni successivi, in cui Pirlo era esploso al 100%, avevamo Kakà on fire, poi pure Crespo ecc), ma se non hanno vinto quando erano strafavoriti...



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se uno è così idiota da farsi squalificare a partita finita mica è colpa nostra.
> 
> "massacrare il calcio spagnolo" cioè passare ai supplementari col barca e per un gol col real? ciao marcello...



In semifinale col Real al ritorno fecero obiettivamente una grandissima partita, comunque, sotto molti aspetti paragonabile alla nostra con lo United nel 2007. E quel Real era fortissimo. Lo incontrammo anche noi nei gironi, una vittoria (risultato bugiardo, 1-0 ma li umiliammo sul piano del gioco, la Gazzetta del giorno dopo parlò di “uno spettacolo che stordisce per bellezza”) e una sconfitta.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Sti gobbi disperati sono rimasti così tanto traumatizzati da tenersi nedved pure dopo il suo ritiro. Nedved sempre con loro per dimenticare manchester.


----------



## Kayl (11 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In semifinale col Real al ritorno fecero obiettivamente una grandissima partita, comunque, sotto molti aspetti paragonabile alla nostra con lo United nel 2007. E quel Real era fortissimo. Lo incontrammo anche noi nei gironi, una vittoria (risultato bugiardo, 1-0 ma li umiliammo sul piano del gioco, la Gazzetta del giorno dopo parlò di “uno spettacolo che stordisce per bellezza”) e una sconfitta.



Da qua a "massacrare" ne passa, se per loro quello è un massacro cos'è stato il nostro 5-0 al Real?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Da qua a "massacrare" ne passa, se per loro quello è un massacro cos'è stato il nostro 5-0 al Real?



Beh si, quello fu un vero e proprio massacro.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bisogna capirli, non sono abituati a giocare 11 vs 11, dove tutto può succedere. È per questo che hanno perso finali anche dove erano favoritissimi, come ad Atene nell’83 (Felix Magath <3 ), a Monaco di Baviera nel ‘97 e ad Amsterdam nel ‘98.




Anche nel 2003 erano favoriti. Tutta la stampa italiana li dava, chi di molto, chi di poco, comunque favoriti. Ricordo la settimana che precedette il derby quanto fu massacrato Ancelotti, si parlava di esonero immediato in caso di eliminazione. Anche i giorni che precedettero Manchester furono densi di nubi sul capo di Ancelotti. Come non ricordare i tanti articoli sull’Ancelotti perdente vs Lippi plurivincitore.

Quella finale rimane storica perché, più di mille parole, spiega l’anomalia del calcio italiano. Fosse stata organizzata dalla FIGC al Milan, vista l’importanza della posta in palio, non gliel’avrebbero mai fatta vincere. Figurati se un arbitro italiano avrebbe ammonito il diffidato Nedved, quando mai. Ovviamente fosse stato diffidato Sheva un servizievole arbitro dell’Aia avrebbe cercato di tutto per eliminarlo dalla finale, cose già viste con la cosca piemontese.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche nel 2003 erano favoriti. Tutta la stampa italiana li dava, chi di molto, chi di poco, comunque favoriti. Ricordo la settimana che precedette il derby quanto fu massacrato Ancelotti, si parlava di esonero immediato in caso di eliminazione. Anche i giorni che precedettero Manchester furono densi di nubi sul capo di Ancelotti. Come non ricordare i tanti articoli sull’Ancelotti perdente vs Lippi plurivincitore.
> 
> Quella finale rimane storica perché, più di mille parole, spiega l’anomalia del calcio italiano. Fosse stata organizzata dalla FIGC al Milan, vista l’importanza della posta in palio, non gliel’avrebbero mai fatta vincere. Figurati se un arbitro italiano avrebbe ammonito il diffidato Nedved, quando mai. Ovviamente fosse stato diffidato Sheva un servizievole arbitro dell’Aia avrebbe cercato di tutto per eliminarlo dalla finale, cose già viste con la cosca piemontese.



Ma infatti pure io ho scritto che erano favoriti, di pochissimo ma lo erano. Nell’83, nel ‘97 e nel ‘98 però lo erano moooooolto di più. Eppure...

L’anomalia del calcio italiano la vedi già dal palmares, non esiste da nessun’altra parte, né in Europa né in Sudamerica, una squadra che stradomina il palmares nazionale come fanno loro (20 scudetti più di noi, contando pure quelli revocati) per poi vedere la rivale avere quasi il quadruplo delle Champions e 7 trofei internazionali in più. 

Già solo quel dato chiarisce che c’è qualcosa di molto strano nel calcio italiano (altrove chi ha più Champions dei rivali in patria ha anche più scudetti, poi ci sono casi come il Liverpool che ne hanno uno in meno dello United nonostante il doppio delle CL e 6 trofei internazionali in più, ma parliamo di uno in meno, appunto), e se non è successo altrove un motivo c’è. Un dato simile farebbe sorgere sospetti perfino in chi non conoscesse il modus operandi della Ndranghetus (se poi lo si parametra alle partecipazioni ancora peggio: noi 28 partecipazioni e 7 vittorie, una vittoria ogni 4 partecipazioni, loro 34 partecipazioni e 2 vittorie di cui 1 incommentabile con rigore sulla trequarti, ma dandola impossibilmente per buona è comunque una media di 1 vittoria ogni 17 partecipazioni, che stride totalmente con ciò che fanno in campionato e con ciò che fa il Milan in Campionato), figuriamoci in chi lo conosce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.


Che mentalità perdente. Il Milan vinse la coppa campioni contro il Barcellona ad Atene senza dei giocatori chiave. Questi ancora frignano con “se ci fosse stato Niedvied”.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Brucia ancora eh?
> Spero con tutto il cuore che sino a quando sarò in vita mai più ci sarà un Milan finalista di Champions affrontare né la Juve né l'Inter; baratterei tutti i trofei vinti pur di avere in bacheca quella coppa, è stato il primo trofeo vissuto consciamente e consapevolmente con emozione da quando seguo il Milan. Bellissimo andare il giorno dopo a scuola a sfottere i compagni juventini; resterà uno dei ricordi sportivi più belli della mia vita.



Tutto uguale davvero, io mio padre e mia madre che andiamo in giro con la macchina e la bandiera e il lungomare cittadino pieno di milanisti in festa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Più lo dicono più godo.
Ahhhh.. se non ci fossero stati i morti col liverpool in finale.... ahhhhh se non ci fosse stato il doping nel ‘96 contro l’ajax...


----------



## Victorss (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Shevchenko contro Buffon, parte il tiro reteeeee reteee! Il Milan è campione d'Europa! 
Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



nel 2003 battemmo la juve pure con Nedved. si è dimenticato il signor. Lippi?


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



possono vincere 300 scudetti di fila e fare tutti i record che gli pare, ma quella coppa proprio non gli va giù. 

più rosicano, più godo.


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

Posso solo immaginare come possa essere il loro fegato. Vi deve esplodere, maledetti ladri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Posso solo immaginare come possa essere il loro fegato. Vi deve esplodere, maledetti ladri.



Credo non gli passerà mai più, anche dovessero vincerla, quella del 2003 resterà per sempre il loro incubo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

2003, 2006 e 2007 sono le vittorie che mi hanno donato la pace dei sensi calcistica.
comunque è andata ed andrà possiamo essere felici.

2003 forse la più importante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Non si capacitano che fosse espulso..in serie A non succedeva mai..al massimo capitava agli altri di affrontarli coi diffidati o gli espulsi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> nel 2003 battemmo la juve pure con Nedved. si è dimenticato il signor. Lippi?



Per non parlare dell’anno dopo, quando andammo ad asfaltarli 3-1 a Torino. Va detto che gli anni successivi eravamo nettamente più forti, nel 2003 in finale loro erano leggermente favoriti (di poco ma lo erano), gli anni dopo non ci sarebbe stata storia, nel pronostico. Kakà, Pirlo sbocciato definitivamente ecc.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si capacitano che fosse espulso..in serie A non succedeva mai..al massimo capitava agli altri di affrontarli coi diffidati o gli espulsi..



Tu non te ne rendi conto ma hai citato una delle ragioni principali (oltre ad avere avuto formazioni spesso costruite con meno mezzi rispetto a Real, Milan, Barca, Bayern ecc, e se in Ita(g)Lia con doping e favori arbitrali di arbitri a libro paga puoi comunque vincere tanto in Europa è diverso) per le disfatte europee dei gobbi, forse LA ragione principale: non essere abituati a giocarsela 11 vs 11. Loro in Ita(g)Lia sono abituati a saper di poter perdere solo se imbroccano annate del tutto no (tipo il 2003/2004) o se sono in un periodo di declino epocale (tipo gli anni 1986-1995 e 2006-2011), perché altrimenti quando possono giocarsela vincono SEMPRE, anche se inferiori (come con noi nel 2004/2005 , 2005/2006 e 2011/2012, e ci aggiungo pure il 2002, perché quello fu un furto ancora più clamoroso ai danni dei cugini di quello del ‘98, chi ricorda cosa accadde le ultime giornate sa di cosa parlo), grazie ai loro tre uomini in più sui quali possono sempre contare.

In Europa questa comfort zone svanisce, li devi dimostrare davvero ciò che vali. E a prescindere dal fatto che nel ‘73 col Grande Ajax (che noi avevamo battuto 4 anni prima), nel 2015 col Barca e nel 2017 col Real fossero strasfavoriti, e che nel 2003 con noi potessero vincere come perdere (forse la bilancia pendeva un po’ dalla loro parte nel complesso, come ho detto, ma di poco), questa cosa li ha portati a perdere anche quando avrebbero dovuto obiettivamente, per valori in campo, fare carne da macello degli avversari, ossia con l’Amburgo dell’83, col Dortmund del ‘97 e col Real del ‘98 (che davvero, non era nulla di che, forse il Real più scarso di sempre a vincere la Coppona, anzi senza forse). 

E io godo.


----------



## First93 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Rosica pagliaccio, una champions così rimarrà sempre nella storia, il ritorno con l'ajax a San Siro, il doppio derby in semifinale con i nati dopo e una finale vinta ai rigori nonostante un gol regolare non convalidato. Io ero piccolino, ma già milanista, e i giorni successivi andare a scuola con quasi tutti i miei amici juventini è stato bellissimo.

I porci non lo ammetteranno mai, si parano il sedere con nedved, ma la verità è che a 17 anni di distanza rosicano ancora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Rosica pagliaccio, una champions così rimarrà sempre nella storia, il ritorno con l'ajax a San Siro, il doppio derby in semifinale con i nati dopo e una finale vinta ai rigori *nonostante un gol regolare non convalidato.* Io ero piccolino, ma già milanista, e i giorni successivi andare a scuola con quasi tutti i miei amici juventini è stato bellissimo.
> 
> I porci non lo ammetteranno mai, si parano il sedere con nedved, ma la verità è che a 17 anni di distanza rosicano ancora.



Questo punto non viene mai rimarcato a sufficienza. Quel goal era regolarissimo, perché Rui non disturbava minimamente Buffon, Sheva tirò dalla parte in cui Buffon aveva la visuale libera, e di sicuro non gli ha ostruito i movimenti. Per non parlare poi (anche se questo non è un errore arbitrale) della parata di Buffon, una delle più incredibili della storia del calcio, da due metri sul colpo di testa di Superpippo.

Vero che poi Gonde prese una traversa, ma nel computo è andata mooooolto più bene a loro che a noi. Sono stati fortunati a trascinarsi ai rigori.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Posso solo immaginare come possa essere il loro fegato. Vi deve esplodere, maledetti ladri.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo punto non viene mai rimarcato a sufficienza. Quel goal era regolarissimo, perché Rui non disturbava minimamente Buffon, Sheva tirò dalla parte in cui Buffon aveva la visuale libera, e di sicuro non gli ha ostruito i movimenti. Per non parlare poi (anche se questo non è un errore arbitrale) della parata di Buffon, una delle più incredibili della storia del calcio, da due metri sul colpo di testa di Superpippo.
> 
> Vero che poi Gonde prese una traversa, ma nel computo è andata mooooolto più bene a loro che a noi. Sono stati fortunati a trascinarsi ai rigori.



Si, penso che il riflesso avuto dallo scommettitore su Pippo sia stata la parata più difficile mai fatta in carriera. E alle solite non è valsa a nulla
Quanto poi al gol annullato per fuorigioco, uno simile non fu annullato al Real con gli stessi ladri nell' andata delle semifinali.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



Oh lippi, ancora????


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oh lippi, ancora????



Non riesco ad odiarlo del tutto solo per il mondiale 2006. Se avessimo perso a Berlino ora saremmo 3 a 3 coi franzosi BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo punto non viene mai rimarcato a sufficienza. Quel goal era regolarissimo, perché Rui non disturbava minimamente Buffon, Sheva tirò dalla parte in cui Buffon aveva la visuale libera, e di sicuro non gli ha ostruito i movimenti. Per non parlare poi (anche se questo non è un errore arbitrale) della parata di Buffon, una delle più incredibili della storia del calcio, da due metri sul colpo di testa di Superpippo.
> 
> Vero che poi Gonde prese una traversa, ma nel computo è andata mooooolto più bene a loro che a noi. Sono stati fortunati a trascinarsi ai rigori.



Ad esser sinceri non so se sia andata più bene a loro che a noi,abbiamo giocato i supplementari in 10 con Roque stirato e immobile e tanti non ricordano che c'era il Golden gol,poi in estate si passò al silver gol,che per poco non ci permise di vincere la supercoppa negli Usa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ad esser sinceri non so se sia andata più bene a loro che a noi,abbiamo giocato i supplementari in 10 con Roque stirato e immobile e tanti non ricordano che c'era il Golden gol,poi in estate si passò al silver gol,che per poco non ci permise di vincere la supercoppa negli Usa.



Se fosse stato convalidato il goal regolare di Sheva non ci saremmo andati, ai supplementari. 

Ma a parte questo, io mi riferivo alle occasioni avute, loro solo quella di Gonde noi il goal regolare annullato e una delle parate più incredibili che io abbia mai visto in assoluto, dopo 17 anni non mi sono ancora capacitato di come abbia parato quel colpo di testa di Inzaghi.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque lippi,MUORIIIIII BESTIAAAAA.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato convalidato il goal regolare di Sheva non ci saremmo andati, ai supplementari.
> 
> Ma a parte questo, io mi riferivo alle occasioni avute, loro solo quella di Gonde noi il goal regolare annullato e una delle parate più incredibili che io abbia mai visto in assoluto, dopo 17 anni non mi sono ancora capacitato di come abbia parato quel colpo di testa di Inzaghi.



Non possiamo sapere se il gol di Sheva sarebbe bastato,c'era ancora una partita davanti,magari avrebbero preso pure il secondo,ma chi può dirlo,in ogni caso che ne parlino pure fino al 2103,quando ci sarà il centenario,e saranno passati 107 anni dalla loro ultima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non possiamo sapere se il gol di Sheva sarebbe bastato,c'era ancora una partita davanti,magari avrebbero preso pure il secondo,ma chi può dirlo,in ogni caso che ne parlino pure fino al 2103,quando ci sarà il centenario,e saranno passati 107 anni dalla loro ultima.



infatti , magari dopo l'1-0 del milan la perdevamo.
mi tengo la vittoria ai rigori ahahhaha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti , magari dopo l'1-0 del milan la perdevamo.
> mi tengo la vittoria ai rigori ahahhaha



La Ndranghetus avrebbe perso quella finale anche se in semifinale coi nati dopo fossero passati loro invece che noi e quindi la finale fosse stata Ndranghetus-Inter (e va detto che i nati dopo non avranno fatto tante finali, avendone fatte 5 -come il tanto sopravvalutato United, comunque, che inspiegabilmente da alcuni viene messo storicamente sotto solo Milan e Real, quando squadre come Liverpool, Barca e Bayern manco le vede- ma quando ci arrivano in genere la sfangano, il più delle volte, poi vabbè, contro l’Ajax del ‘72 c’era poco da fare, anzi nulla, solo il Milan di Sacchi e forse di Ancelotti avrebbe potuto sfangarla, l’unica sconfitta un po’ così dell’Inter in finale Champions è quella col Celtic, nelle altre 4 fecero quello che dovevano, vinsero quando erano favoriti e persero contro una delle squadre più forti di sempre). C’è poco da fare, loro perdono sempre.

A meno che non intervengano rigori fuori area o simili.

Riguardo al “tenersi la vittoria ai rigori” io la scambierei subito con quella del ‘94: mi spiego, sarebbe stato molto più bello battere il Barca ai rigori nel ‘94 e umiliare i gobbi 4-0 nel 2003. Sarebbe stato da orgasmo multiplo continuato. Ma anche così si è goduto in maniera immorale, intendiamoci, anzi, più che immorale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Ndranghetus avrebbe perso quella finale anche se in semifinale coi nati dopo fossero passati loro invece che noi e quindi la finale fosse stata Ndranghetus-Inter (e va detto che i nati dopo non avranno fatto tante finali, avendone fatte 5 -come il tanto sopravvalutato United, comunque, che inspiegabilmente da alcuni viene messo storicamente sotto solo Milan e Real, quando squadre come Liverpool, Barca e Bayern manco le vede- ma quando ci arrivano in genere la sfangano, il più delle volte, poi vabbè, contro l’Ajax del ‘72 c’era poco da fare, anzi nulla, solo il Milan di Sacchi e forse di Ancelotti avrebbe potuto sfangarla, l’unica sconfitta un po’ così dell’Inter in finale Champions è quella col Celtic). C’è poco da fare, loro perdono sempre.
> 
> A meno che non intervengano rigori fuori area o simili.



non è che il prestigio si conta soltanto col numero di coppe. il manchester è una squadra storica che ha avuto vari campioni e senza la caduta dell'aereo anche varie coppe in più.
anche il barcellona fino a 15 anni fa aveva solo 1 coppa e pochissime finali. ma era comunque molto prestigiosa.
gli unici che rimangono escrementi sono i ladri.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato convalidato il goal regolare di Sheva non ci saremmo andati, ai supplementari.
> 
> Ma a parte questo, io mi riferivo alle occasioni avute, loro solo quella di Gonde noi il goal regolare annullato e una delle parate più incredibili che io abbia mai visto in assoluto, dopo 17 anni non mi sono ancora capacitato di come abbia parato quel colpo di testa di Inzaghi.



E quel tiro di rui ad incrociare che prende il tempo a buffon e fa la barba al palo???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è che il prestigio si conta soltanto col numero di coppe. il manchester è una squadra storica che ha avuto vari campioni e senza la caduta dell'aereo anche varie coppe in più.
> anche il barcellona fino a 15 anni fa aveva solo 1 coppa e pochissime finali. ma era comunque molto prestigiosa.
> gli unici che rimangono escrementi sono i ladri.



No ma ci mancherebbe, non ho mica detto che non valgano nulla. Ma da lì a metterli sullo stesso piano di squadre che hanno fatto molto più di loro ce ne corre. Questo intendevo. Poi si, hanno avuto tanti campioni ma quelle menzionate prima non sono certo da meno. Poi per carità, la tragedia ha influito, ma pure sul Grande Torino ha influito. 

Il Barca era molto prestigioso anche 15 anni fa, si, per via del fatto che erano l’unica rivale del Real in Spagna e perché avevano avuto tanti campioni, ma nessuno l’avrebbe mai messo nella stessa frase con noi quando avevano i nostri stessi scudetti e un sesto delle nostre CL, nessuno. Erano una grande ma una “stella secondaria” rispetto al Real, a noi, al Bayern, al Liverpool e pure all’Ajax storicamente (15 anni fa l’ultimo grande Ajax, quello anni ‘90, era più vicino nel tempo, tra l’altro). Dal 2006 è cambiato tutto per loro.

Per quanto riguarda lo United di sicuro le coppe non saranno tutto ma per me non puoi avere 8 trofei internazionali e 3 coppe campioni e pretendere di essere messo subito sotto Real e Milan e alla pari o sopra a giganti come Liverpool, Bayern e Barca, dai. Perlomeno io la vedo così, altrimenti dovrebbero starci pure i nati dopo, visto che lo United una squadra forte come la Grande Inter degli anni ‘60 non ce l’ha mai avuta (negli anni ‘60 lo United vinse una coppa campioni ma era sotto entrambe le milanesi nel decennio, a fine anni ‘90 ne vinse una in maniera super-rocambolesca contro il Bayern, roba che supera perfino il 2005. Lo United più forte è stato quello di fine anni 2000 -quello che asfaltammo nel 2007 per intenderci- ma non è assolutamente una squadra leggendaria o che ha fatto la storia, con una finale vinta ai rigori col Chelsea e due finali perse male contro un fortissimo Barca).

Di sicuro quello che non capisco è chi mette lo United come prima squadra d’Inghilterra, roba per me inconcepibile, storicamente. Se c’è una cosa indiscutibile per me è che il Liverpool sia il club numero 1 d’Inghilterra, e lo dico nonostante Istanbul.


----------



## kipstar (12 Ottobre 2020)

ancora ?
ma chi lo dice ? 
per me avreste perso lo stesso.


----------



## Anguus (12 Ottobre 2020)

Una squadra nel pieno del delirio di onnipotenza dettato da calciopoli sconfitta in finale di Champions da un'italiana..la sintesi perfetta del karma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ancora ?
> ma chi lo dice ?
> per me avreste perso lo stesso.



Perdevano contro l’Amburgo di Felix Magath, con una Juve molto più forte di quella vista nel 2003 peraltro, e si illudevano di battere noi in finale di CL.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perdevano contro l’Amburgo di Felix Magath, con una Juve molto più forte di quella vista nel 2003 peraltro, e si illudevano di battere noi in finale di CL.




Questi in Coppa Uefa vennero eliminati dal Cagliari di che parliamo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questi in Coppa Uefa vennero eliminati dal Cagliari di che parliamo?



Nelle sette finali da loro perse hanno segnato un totale di 3 goal. Si, 3 goal fatti in 7 finali perse (subendone 13, peraltro. 13 goal subiti e 3 fatti). Noi prendendo Atene ‘94 abbiamo segnato, in una finale, più goal di quanti loro abbiano segnato in tutte le loro sette perse. Di che stiamo parlando? 

E questo sarebbe un top club europeo???


----------



## ignaxio (12 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcello Lippi ancora non si rassegna alla sconfitta subita nel 2003 col Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni al Festival dello Sport:"Mi arrabbiavo quando andavamo indietro e non avanti, chiedevo pressione e gioco. Da quando ingranammo, non ce ne fu più per nessuno. Difendeva anche Del Piero, correvano tutti, era bella quella Juventus. Quando sono tornato abbiamo rivinto e raggiunto ancora la finale di Champions. Massacrammo il calcio spagnolo. Con Nedved, quella finale contro il Milan nel 2003 non l’avremmo sicuramente persa.



No Lippi, Nedved spese un cartellino giusto.. senza quel fallo il Real sarebbe andato in porta, avrebbe segnato e poi col morale su nel finale avrebbe passato il turno. Poi noi avremmo fatto la finale col Real.


----------



## Milanforever63 (12 Ottobre 2020)

ahahahahahahahah .... ancora rosicano ... che goduria ... la Champions del 2003 vale una vita da tifoso


----------

